# Anybody using BSNL Broadband 1350 UL Plan?



## paragkalra (Nov 16, 2008)

Hello Folks,

Is anybody using BSNL UL 1350 plan? Do we really get 512 Kbps speed?

Current I am using 750 UL plan. I am planning to shift to 1350 UL plan, provided I will get 512 Kbps.

Please share your experience and comments.


----------



## Sathish (Nov 16, 2008)

Go ahead.my one of the friend having 1350 Plan and bsnl maintain average of 54-59 kpBs.


----------



## qprojects (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm on 1350UL plan, works quite good.


----------



## toofan (Nov 16, 2008)

Betruger said:


> Go ahead.my one of the friend having 1350 Plan and bsnl maintain average of 54-59 kpBs.



5125459??????

friend whats this.


----------



## ubersoldat (Nov 16, 2008)

512 Kilo Bits per Second
64 Kilo Bytes per Second (U wont get constant Bandwidth of 64 KBPS so average comes to 55-59 KBPS) 

1Byte = 8 Bit.

U do the Math (or Maths) lol


----------



## din (Nov 16, 2008)

I am on BSNL UL 1350 Plus plan (512 unlimited). Getting quite good speed.


----------



## aditya1987 (Nov 16, 2008)

I also want to shift from UL 750 to UL 1350.

But I want to know what is the difference between UL 1350 and UL 1350 Plus?

Also what is the upload speed?


----------



## toofan (Nov 16, 2008)

In plus (+) schemes like 750+ul and 1350+ UL home plan you don't have to pay the basic phones fixed bill of 180 per month (whatever in your city). So you only get the bill of 1350 + tax + the calls you made. Remind you in this plan you don't get the 50 free calls.
and in the ordinary plan like UL 750 and UL 1350 you have to pay 180+ 1350+ tax+ the calls you made -(minus) the 50 free calls.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm too on 1350UL plan and get 57-59KBps in Torrents and upto 70KBps in FTP downloads using DAs like FDM!


----------



## aditya1987 (Nov 16, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> In plus (+) schemes like 750+ul and 1350+ UL home plan you don't have to pay the basic phones fixed bill of 180 per month (whatever in your city). So you only get the bill of 1350 + tax + the calls you made. Remind you in this plan you don't get the 50 free calls.
> and in the ordinary plan like UL 750 and UL 1350 you have to pay 180+ 1350+ tax+ the calls you made -(minus) the 50 free calls.



Thanks for the info!
But I would also like to know the upload speed.


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 16, 2008)

I am also a User of 1350UL Plan, and I get 62-63KB/s Constant on anything I download.However upload speed is still 256kbps


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 16, 2008)

My upload speed is 55-60KBps.


----------



## toofan (Nov 17, 2008)

I use 299 home plan and I get 50 to 210 kb/s speed in torrents. How?


----------



## Sathish (Nov 17, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> I use 299 home plan and I get 50 to 210 kb/s speed in torrents. How?



Hi, 
In BSNL, Unlimited plans have only *upto* *256* Kbps/512kbps but all the plans other than unlimited plan have upto 2Mbps speed. ur plan's speed may be upto 2Mpbs


----------



## paragkalra (Nov 17, 2008)

Ok...Thanks guys...I have few more queries....

In 750 UL plan, I can't download and browse at the same time coz the bandwidth gets choked. What is the scenario in 1350 UL plan?

Also in 750 UL plan, when I view the youtube videos, the playing speed is slightly more than the buffering speed as a result of which I cannot view the videos smoothly...So I need to wait till they get buffered and then replay them....

I believe 1350 UL must work like a breeze for youtube videos....


----------



## toofan (Nov 17, 2008)

yes


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 17, 2008)

paragkalra said:


> Ok...Thanks guys...I have few more queries....
> 
> In 750 UL plan, I can't download and browse at the same time coz the bandwidth gets choked. What is the scenario in 1350 UL plan?
> 
> ...



its the same scenario and will be the same with ANY internet connection. Once your bandwidth is being used upto its full extent, obviously your surfing will be slower. But it sure has benefits while youtubing .


----------



## Ricky (Nov 17, 2008)

Somewhere I heard on this forum that UL 750 is going to be Rs. 500 pm ?.. 
Any sacchai in this rumor ?


----------



## din (Nov 17, 2008)

Ricky said:


> Somewhere I heard on this forum that UL 750 is going to be Rs. 500 pm ?..
> Any sacchai in this rumor ?



Check this - DataOne unlimited now for Rs.500


----------



## toofan (Nov 17, 2008)

This is only a promotional scheme for 6 months only. What after six months ?


----------

